# My monsters are getting HUGE (ACF)



## Skyewillow (Dec 28, 2012)

I posted a thread a while back about my african Clawed frogs, and wanted to post a brief update on the bottomless pits.

Frankie:









Freddie thought he was getting fed when I turned the light on, so he was too busy trying to shove anything and everything in his mouth... derpfrog.


----------



## jibruno (Dec 26, 2011)

They look great, i used to have a frog just like him, i miss the little fella


----------



## Skyewillow (Dec 28, 2012)

The albino is a little bit of a blonde, apparently he tried to stick his hand into the snail's shell and got his finger stuck! -facepalm- I had to reach in and rescue him LOL


----------



## Rosso1011 (Nov 13, 2011)

I used to have some albino african clawed frogs. They are so cute... and gluttonous! Building an aquarium that they cannot jump from is also quite the task! They are so cute. The pictures remind me of when I had african clawed frogs.


----------



## Skyewillow (Dec 28, 2012)

Rosso1011 said:


> I used to have some albino african clawed frogs. They are so cute... and gluttonous! Building an aquarium that they cannot jump from is also quite the task! They are so cute. The pictures remind me of when I had african clawed frogs.


OMG! LOL

When the boys were still on the desk, Freddie (the albino) CLIMBED OUT and sat on the lid staring at my fiance before he tried running away! Thankfully the dingbat only landed on the desk behind the tank, and he was a cinch to catch. After that, we moved the filter to block the hole in the lid. XD


----------



## ashleigheperry (Mar 1, 2013)

Awww I waaant - too cute!


----------



## Skyewillow (Dec 28, 2012)

I love having them, the only issue is the albino being a bit of a dingleberry. XD
They also like to pretend that they're constantly starving, even if they're sitting on beach ball bellies like Frankie is in his picture in the original post. They swim around trying to shove imaginary food into their mouths.


----------



## Rosso1011 (Nov 13, 2011)

Skyewillow said:


> I love having them, the only issue is the albino being a bit of a dingleberry. XD
> They also like to pretend that they're constantly starving, even if they're sitting on beach ball bellies like Frankie is in his picture in the original post. They swim around trying to shove imaginary food into their mouths.


That is so typical of them! They do act like they are constantly starving. Hmm. Kind of reminds me of some other familiar aquatic pets that we seem to be strangely fond of.........


----------



## DragonFyre14 (Aug 20, 2012)

Haha that is adorable.


----------



## Skyewillow (Dec 28, 2012)

Rosso1011 said:


> That is so typical of them! They do act like they are constantly starving. Hmm. Kind of reminds me of some other familiar aquatic pets that we seem to be strangely fond of.........


These guys are worse beggars than my bettas XD


----------

